# Where to start?



## Tiamissy1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Everyone I get my puppy in 8 weeks time and want to do s much as possible in regards to field trials gundog trials showing etc? But any advice on where to start, I am new to it all? Thanks


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome to the forums Tiamissy1, I'm sure if you have some specific questions our members will be more than happy to help


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome aboard this great forum you will get loads of info from it ...I have been a member for about 10 months now and reading all the threads etc I think the man for the hunting job is Redbirddog, he comes away with some fine advice and some great theories....just join in and enjoy....


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> But any advice on where to start, I am new to it all


Start with your pup you are getting. That is THE most important part.

What do you know about the sire and dame and the breeding?

If you want a enjoyable hunting dog it is one thing. Most Hungarian Pointers can be trained to find a bird with their nose.

If you want a quality field trial dog it is another. For the most part field trials are about promoting high quality hunting Vizslas so the dogs that are bred are "*tested*" in the field on birds. Very hard to take an "average" Vizsla and compete. The idea is to compete the best of the best. Makes for a strong breed. The show ring judge is looking for the dog's structure. Function follows form.

They say "all the parts have to right and be in the right place." Unless you know that, the chances are of getting the best pup are slim.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/08/promoting-vizsla-as-high-class-bird-dog.html

It takes more than luck to get a high quality Hungarian Pointer.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tia - join a pointer club - go to hunt & field trial events - watch & ask questions - being new to the game - find a trainer familiar with V's - read and research - but in the end the only place to put the pieces together are in the field - break the the pup to birds & gun the right way - after that it is up to you to bring the pup to the best of his ability ! breeding does mean a lot - if your pup is prey driven - it will do well in the field -


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

If you want to compete with your pup, buy from a breeder who actively competes with his or her dogs and who wants to mentor someone new to the breed. The breeder will be your best resource.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I have to admit I chuckled on this question. In the evenings I'm re-reading various books I enjoy and just last night I read a bit in Best Way to Train your Gun Dog. It reads: 
"Questions and answers! The first are always short and fat, the second long and thin. 
When's my pup ready for training and how do I go about it?
There's a thirteen-word short-fat question requiring a 1,300 or 13,000 word long-thin answer. That's the way with questions and answers. Questioners want to make one cast and catch a whale. Answerers can merely supply a stringer of fingerlings, hoping it will seem a catch"


My first thought when I read the question was I love the enthusiasm. There are differences in Field Trialing, Hunting and Showing. If I were to try to do all three, I would work on developing the Field trial dog and try to also get it's show CH out of the way while young. I've seen several dogs that once they discovered the joy of running in the field found the show ring very boring. As such, they weren't "UP" and as a result didn't win. After those and later in life I would go for the Hunt Test titles. 

That said, unless you've been to a field trial and know what you're getting into, I'd say start with Hunt Tests and possibly walking Field trials. The non-competitive nature is a great way to get into the Field Performance Events.

Find a local training group or Pro that can help you out and show you the way. Reading books is great and DIY is fun, but as many people who have done a DIY project for the first time, there are pitfalls that an experienced person can help you avoid. Avoiding a serious problem is much, much better than waiting until it's set, making no forward progress and then decide it's time for a Pro. The three months the Pro will take to fix (hopefully) the problem could have been avoided with a couple Private sessions.

Good Luck and Congratulations!
Ken


----------



## Tiamissy1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi
Thanks for all replies. I am not naive enough to think I was goin to get where I wanted by asking a one question,
I have been researching various gundog
Trainers in prep for my puppies arrival. Not am I getting this puppy and expecting it to fulfil my wants. I simply
Fell in love with the breed and want to
What is best for my dog. I am not particularly bothered whether we are successfully in competing it's more the taking part and having fun for both me and the dog. What I meant about where to start is training properly as I want a happy canine/human relationship. I have decided on a trainer who will be helping me once puppy arrives x


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I've never competed or hunt trialed with any of my pups, so I can only speak from a hunters POV. As many here will agree, the best time I've ever had in my life have been working a hunt with my pup. The bond I've gained and grown in the field with my pup is second to none (except the bond I have with the Mrs). To see how truly happy, focused, determined, and loyal these pups become when hunting is one of God's gifts to man. I've DIY trained every dog I've ever had, but I was raised with hunting dogs and was taught by the best; grandpa, uncle and dad (I come from the deep south ******* land; hunting is in my blood) if you don't have any previous experience working a pup I highly suggest a good trainer and a hunt club. You will learn the much needed and proper techniques around experienced hunters and trainers. Start your pup young and be extremely diligent in your training with him. Its a 365 day a year task to properly train a working dog. I say forget the shows and trials; go to the field for some real fun. V's are extremely versitile in their ability to hunt. Mine can work upland bird, waterfowl and track small and large game. He points, flushes, retrieves and scent tracks. Teach him the basics, then don't be affraid to broaden his field ability.


----------



## Tiamissy1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you dmak  I have been looking at few hunt clubs and gundog trainers to help and guide me once puppy arrives and I am very excited and looking forward to learning and having fun!


----------

